# Untar/unzip macht Probleme



## mrairbrush (11. Juni 2013)

Neuerdings habe ich immer Probleme Dateien auf dem Server zu entzippen.
Wenn ich diese local auf dem Rechner entzippe wieder neu packe und dann auf den Server schiebe funktioniert es. Ich denke auf dem Server läuft eine alte Zip Version. 
Liegt es an Debian Lenny?


----------



## Till (11. Juni 2013)

Das zip Format hat sich meines Wissens nach seit vielen Jahren nicht geändert. Welche Fehlermeldung erhältst Du denn und mit welchem programm wurden die Dateien gepackt?


----------



## tkausl (11. Juni 2013)

Wo kommen denn die zip-files her, die du auf dem Server nicht entpacken kannst?


----------



## Brainfood (11. Juni 2013)

Hast du mal per Checksum geprüft ob nicht ein Hardware Fehler/Übertragungsfehler vorliegt, z.B.?

md5sum xyz.zip

lokal auf deinem Rechner, nach der Übertragung, entfernt auf dem Server?


----------



## mrairbrush (11. Juni 2013)

Was genau auf dem Server läuft weiß ich noch nicht. Suche schon. Ist die Standart Lennyinstallation von Hetzner. Wollte schon ein Update bzw. upgrade machen aber traue mich nicht so recht da ich nicht sicher bin ob hinterher alles so läuft wie jetzt 
ISPconfig ist derzeit Version: 3.0.4.6
Dachte auch immer zip ist zip. Scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein.
Wenn ich es lokal mit filezip entpacke, dann wieder packe und auf den Server via ftp bringe läßt es sich dort entpacken.
Files z.B. Joomla CMS Downloads - Templates und Erweiterungen - Download


----------



## Brainfood (11. Juni 2013)

Dein Problem ist doch:

1. du lädst irgendeine Datei per "ftp" hoch, z.B. typo3_tralala.zip
2. direktes entzippen klappt nicht? CRC Fehler?

also
1.1. lädst du sie erst auf deinen lokalen rechner runter
1.2. entpackst die zip?
1.3. packst sie wieder zu? (zip von windows?)
1.4 schiebst sie erneut per ftp hoch
1.5 erneutes serverseitiges entpacken geht?

vielleicht ist die original zip mit speziellen Packalgorithmen ergänzt worden?
vielleicht ist es eine Bzip2 Datei?

hast du einfach mal unzip neuinstalliert?



> apt-get --purge remove unzip
> apt-get install unzip


----------



## nowayback (11. Juni 2013)

Hi,

unabhängig von lenny is auch deine ispconfig version bissl älter - auch wenn es nichts mit deinem problem zutun hat, solltest du über ein update nachdenken.

zu deinem problem:
mit dpkg -l kannst du dir anzeigen lassen was du alles installiert hast... da du speziell nach zip suchst, kannste es ja einfach dranhängen


```
dpkg -l | grep zip
```
wie entpackst du zip dateien aufm server - also mit welchem befehl?

Grüße
nwb


----------



## mrairbrush (12. Juni 2013)

Zip deinstalliert und neu installiert - keine Änderung.
Diese Datei wird normalerweise von eine joomlainstallation installiert die abbricht das die datei nicht zu öffnen ist.
Deshalb habe ich sie mit winscp auf den Server geladen und versucht da zu entpacken mit untar/gzip
Da bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung Befehl 
Befehl 'tar -xz --directory="." -f "com_ckeditor_1.7.5.zip"'
fehlgeschlagen mit Beendigungscode 2 und Fehlernachricht
gzip: stdin has more than one entry--rest ignored
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler..

Wenn ich die Datei zuerst lokal mit Filezip 3.06 (alte Version) entpacke und neu packe geht es auch auf dem Server problemlos. 
Bei den meisten Zips geht es problemlos, vor allem wenn ich sie selbst zippe. Wie bekomme ich heraus was mit den Zip nicht stimmt?
Bzip2 wäre eine Möglichkeit, scheint etwas inkompatibel zu sein. Nur warum kann das alte Filezip es dann entpacken?? Kann man es evtl. am Header erkennen? HEXeditor habe ich.


----------



## Brainfood (12. Juni 2013)

Joomla CMS Downloads - Templates und Erweiterungen - CKEditor

Auf meinem Mac wird die *.zip* normal entpackt.

Also, beim *.tar* werden nur Dateien zusammengefasst, da wird nix komprimiert,  mit *-p* lassen sich auch Permission Informationen mit abspeichern.

Die Aufschlüsselung der Datei erfolgt mit einem simplen *tar -x FILE.tar* oder *tar -c DATEINAME QUELLENANGABEN* für eine Zusammenfassung

Bei *.gz* hingegen wird richtig mit gzip komprimiert. Befehl lautet bei tar dann *-z*

Für das entpacken eines *gzip*pten, *tar* Containers verwendest du also dann:

*tar -xvfz FILE.tar.gz* (-x extract, -v verbose, -f file, -z komprimieren)

Für direkte *gzip* Files: *gunzip* (zum entpacken)

Das hat aber überhaupt nix mit einem *ZIP* komprimierten FILE zutun.

FÜR ZIP gibt es nur: *zip* (FILE.zip Quelle1 Quelle2) oder *unzip* !!!


----------



## Brainfood (12. Juni 2013)

> root@root24-rz11 ~ # wget http://www.joomlaos.de/option,com_r...2/no_html,1/fname,com_ckeditor_1.7.5.zip.html
> --2013-06-12 15:00:10--  http://www.joomlaos.de/option,com_r...2/no_html,1/fname,com_ckeditor_1.7.5.zip.html
> Resolving Joomla CMS Downloads - Templates und Erweiterungen (Joomla CMS Downloads - Templates und Erweiterungen)... 85.214.109.62
> Connecting to Joomla CMS Downloads - Templates und Erweiterungen (www.joomlaos.de)|85.214.109.62|:80... connected.
> ...


GEHT, wo soll das Problem sein?


----------



## nowayback (12. Juni 2013)

> GEHT, wo soll das Problem sein?


Das Problem ist, die Art wie er versucht hat die Datei zu entpacken - weshalb ich ja nachgefragt hatte.

der richtige Befehl ist - wie du bereits erwähnt hast - *unzip*. damit sollte es dann auch funktionieren.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Brainfood (12. Juni 2013)

Er benutzt doch WinSCP richtig?

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, brauch er doch nur:

1. File hochladen
2. rechts klick
3. Custom Commands
4. Enter
5. unzip com_ckeditor_1.7.5.zip

und schon sollte das Teil entpackt sein ...

Also wer für ein ZIP File ... Tar/GZip versucht zu verwenden ... dem sollte man ein Eis spendieren, vielleicht kühlt das etwas die erhitzten Hirnzellen ab


----------



## mrairbrush (12. Juni 2013)

Ich brauch kein Eis. Denn normale Zipfiles kann ich unter winscp mit Rechtsklick so entpacken. Das alles bringt mich nicht weiter denn dann sind wohl auch die Installationsroutinen unter joomla nicht zu gebrauchen die solche zipfiles normalerweise in ein Verzeichnis tmp auf dem Server entpacken und dann installieren. 
Da es bei einigen Files problemlos geht kann es nur am Zipformat liegen.
Auf meinem Rechner werden die Zips auch automatisch von filezip entpackt.


----------



## Brainfood (12. Juni 2013)

Das hat jetzt aber nix mehr mit deiner Anfangsproblematik zu tun, da ging es schlicht um ZIP Probleme auf deiner Remote Maschine ...

Wenn also das zippen per Console vernünftig funktioniert (damit meine ich auch inbegriffen scp Aktionen), du aber jetzt durch "Addon" Importfunktionen von Joomla das Zipfile nicht sauber drauf bekommst ...

Dann muss die Ursache irgendwo zwischen Apache, PHP, dem PHPZip_Module (libphp-pclzip) und irgendwelchen File_Permissions liegen ...

Lass doch einfach mal Apache im strace laufen und schau dir in Echtzeit an, was bei einem Addon.zip Import passiert ...


```
ps auxw | grep apache | awk '{print"-p " $2}' | xargs strace
```
Mit Rätselraten kommen wir nicht weiter ...


----------

